# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Surfen und jobben.. Tips und Info`s gesucht!

## fanatic_thor

Hi zusammen,

ich werd dieses Jahr Abi machen und plane einen schnen lngeren Surftrip so um die 4 Wochen. Ich habe momentan leider noch kein eigenes Equipment und bin desshalb auf die Idee gekommen, vielleicht in einer Surfschule oder sonst wo etwas Geld zu verdienen im Urlaub. Idealterweie morgends, sodass ich mittags srufen kann :-D .

Bis jetzt war ich auf Fuerteventura und mehrmals am Gardasee surfen und komme eigentlich mit den Grundlagen sehr gut zurecht und mich reizt es sehr "aufzusteigen".

Letztes Jahr habe ich das gleichte gelernt und meine nchsten Ziele sind unbedingt die Halse sowie der Wasserstart.

Ich bin momentan an einem Punkt wo ich sagen wrde es lohnt sich noch nicht eigenes Material zu kaufen. Denn ich werde jedes Jahr besser und kann auf kleinere Boards umsteigen. Kam das letzte mal in Torbole am Gardasee gut mit nem 145 Liter Naish Freeride Board aus. Denke mal das ich in den nchsten 2 Jahren gut mit nem 130 Liter Board zurecht kommen werde.

Es wre jedoch sehr teuer 4 WOchen lang das Komplette Zeug sprich Board und Segel und Trapez etc. auszuleihen.. da knnte man sich ja schon wirklich selbst was kaufen nur denke ich dann eben dass ich es 2 Jahre spter bereuen werde weil ich anderes Material brauchen wrde.


Nun bitte ich Euch um Hilfe!!! 

Habt Ihr ne Idee oder sogar eigene Erfahrungen wo ich beispielsweise an einer Surfschule etc. etwas aushelfen knnte um entweder Geld zu verdienen oder einfach das Matrial gratis zur Verfgung gestellt zu bekommen. An die Art der Arbeit stelle ich keine gren Ansprche.. und das ntige Englisch kann ich auch um mich zu verstndigen.

Am liebsten wren mir momentan die Kanaren wobei ich auch fr andere Ziele offen bin.

Nun bin ich mal gespannt und hoffe jemand kann mir etwas erzhlen. Bin wirklich fr alles sehr dankbar!!!!!

----------


## giraffee

DAnn wrde ich einfach mal die Stationen anschreiben, anfragen.. Die meisten suchen Aushilfen..

----------


## Hangman

Wiso willst du kein eigenes Material haben?
Du kannst doch an der Surfschule arbeiten und geld verdienen und trotzdem mit deinem eigenen Material fahren. Das musst du dir ja nicht so kaufen das du es in 2 Jahren nicht mehr fahren willst.
Mach einfach nen paar Angaben zu dir und dann findet man schon passendes Material. Sowieso finde ich 130L ganz schn gro gewhlt von dir wenn du jetzt mit Manvern anfangen willst es sei den du wiegst so was ber die 90Kg hinaus.
Gerade weil du sagst du seist hoch motiviert und willst schnell lernen und bist noch jung wrde ich dir zu nem Brett zwischen 100-120L je nachkrpergewicht raten.
Deine Auffassung von an ner Station arbeiten kommt mir ein wenig ilusionistisch vor. Kann sein das ich mich irre aber ich hab es bis jetzt noch nicht erlebt das jemand von den Lehrern nur Frh arbeiten musste und dann den rest des Tages frei hatte.
Die haben eigentlich immer den Ganzen Tag gearbeitet und hatten dann vielleicht mal zwischendurch nen Tag frei. Oder eben nur ne Teilbesetzung in der Station wenn es zu stark gehackt hat um mit Kursen raus zu gehen. Dann war ein groteil der Lehrer auf dem Wasser und 2 oder 3 haben an Land um den Shop und den Verleih gekmmert.

Hang loose

----------


## surfandi

Hi 
also erstens mal zum arbeiten und surfen gleichzeitig, ich hab dazu mal zwei gedanken, die ich einfach ma so spinn, der erste ist, dass du kaum zum surfen kommen wirst wenn du als surflehrer oder aushilfe arbeitest, weil du kurse gibst bei leichtwind und material vermietest, auf- und abbaust bei starkwind, von daher wrde ich dir eher empfehlen, dir einen job in der gastronomie vor ort zu suchen, dein vorteil ist, dass du den ganzen tag frei hast und erst abends arbeiten musst, nachteil ist natrlich, dass du nicht kostengnstig(frei ist meines erachtens und erfahrung nach auch eine illusion, da der stationsleiter nicht sein material an surflehrer rausgibt, wenn er von einer segelgre nur 5 segel hat... der muss ja auch wirtschaftlich denken) an dein material kommst. D.h. du msstest leihen(was du wegen der hohen preise eigentlich vergessen kannst) oder kaufen(Dazu spter mehr) Also der andere gedanke ist, dass surfer ja zusammenhalten und man mit jedem reden kann, wenn du ne kleinere station findest, die vll auch aushilfen suchen, und denen deine situation schilderst, dass du eben selbst viel lernen mchtest und hoch motiviert bist und dich dann mit denen auf einen halbtagsjob oder hnliches verstndigst, wre natrlich top. Was mir grade noch eingefallen ist, ich habe auch ma von nem nachtwchter fr ne station gehrt, kannste zwar abends party knicken aber wenn du darauf verzichten kannst  und ne gute stelle findest, bestimmt auch nicht zu verachten. Auerdem wrd ich beachten, dass oft stationen erst jemanden anstellen wenn er mindestens ne gewisse zeit bleibt, ich weis nicht ob da 4 wochen ausreichen. Beim material wrd ich auch sagen, dass 130 liter n bissl viel sind wenn du nicht n absolutes schwergewicht bist, vor allem da es dir ja anscheinend an motivation nich mangelt, ich denke so 110-120 wren eher zukunftsorientiert und auerdem lernt man in 4 wochen extrem viel, auch wenns vll die ersten 2 tage n bissl nass is im endeffekt bereut mans nich( meine erfahrung, von 180 auf 110) insgesamt denk ich fr die zukunft gesehen ist kaufen besser als leihen, aber alles nur meine meinung , viel glck und schnen urlaub wenn alles klappt, aloha andi

----------


## Flo-Windsurfer

gleich ein grossen freestyler oder ein freemover um die 105 liter und dann kannst du aufem wasser tun was du willst kapiert

----------


## fanatic_thor

Also erstmal vielen Dank fr Eure Antworten.

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ziemlich erstaunt, dass Ihr mir alle gleich  120 Liter Boards empfehlt. Ich bin vor 2 Jahren noch 160L gefahren und 2006 bin ich dann 145 Liter gefahren auf dem Gardasee(mit dem Naish Icon 145).

Da hatte ich dann Probleme weil der Wind recht stark war und die wellen auch relatic hoch (fr den Gardasee).
Da merkte ich dann dass ich ohne Wasserstart nicht mehr weiterkomme. Wenn die Wellchn komme und ich fand dann die 145l schon zu wenig und des 6er Segel wieder aus dem Wasser zu bekommen. Ansonsten wenn ich mal in Fahrt war klappts eigentlich.. Also Trapezfahren und gleiten ist ok.

Die andere Sache ist eben um nochmal auf das Material zurckzukomen dass ich nicht wei woher ich das beziehen soll. Idealerweie sollte dass Board so 400€ nicht berschreiten und kann ruhig leichte Gebrauchsspuren haben. Aber die Sache ist doch die, dass ich mir dann gleich alles kaufen muss und daher auch gleich mehrere Segel und Masten, Gabelbume etc. Sonst kann ich nicht bei jedem Wind surfen ist das sind eigentlich meine Bedenken.

Gibt es alternativen zu Ebay wo ich meine komplette Ausrstung beziehen kann?

Es wre warscheinlich gut ich wrde das in nem Laden kaufen um mich gleich richtig beraten zu lassen. Doch die haben auch wieder nur sehr beschrnkt gebrauchte, gnstige Artikel.

Und jetzt noch an paar Angaben zu mir(wie gefordert)

Alter: 18 (ab April 19)
Gre: 1,90m
Gewicht: 73kg

Vielleicht knnt Ihr mir jetzt noch etwas weiterhelfen... Ich sehe ein dass eigenes Material lngerfristig das einzig sinnvolle ist..

Ich komme aus Baden-Wrttemberg zwischen Heidelberg und Heilbronn.

----------


## surfandi

hi,
also ich versuch ma zum material noch was zu sagen, allerdings hab ich damit relativ wenig erfahrung ich fang einfach mal an, vll knnen die anderen dann ergnzen, vom board wrd ich wie gesagt bei etwa 110 litern bleiben bei deinem gewicht msste des gut machbar sein, vom shape her in die richtung freemove oder freestyle gehen, da die fr aufsteiger gut geeignet sind weil sie breit und relativ einfach zu fahren sind, auerdem kannste damit spter wenn du dazugelernt hast und n bissl springen willst immer noch was anfangen. Vom budget her kommt eigentlich nur was gebrauchtes von 04 oder vll 05 in frage, hab grad mal hier in die anzeigen geschaut und ma schnell n starboard freesex mit 108 litern von 04 gefunden fr 350, knnt mir vorstellen, dass du darauf vll glcklich werden knntest, weis allerdings nix darber wie der vom fahren war... mssten andere bewerten,  gut dann bruchtest du noch segel, wobei ich glaube dass du von der range etwa 6,0 oder 6,3 danach erst wieder 5,4 oder 5,3  und dann evtl noch 4,7 oder 4,8 nehmen solltest , drunter wrd ich nciht gehen macht denke ich kein sinn mit nem kleineren segel auf so nem groen board zu fahren. das heit du brauchst 3 segel die kansnt du normal alle mit einem gabelbaum und 2 masten fahren, entweder kannst du mal in nem surfshop anrufen und fragen was dich sone sammelbestellung kostet, oder mal bei gun sails die auslaufmodelle anguggen kenn michdamit jetzt nich unbedingt aus aber ich glaub die gibts so um die 220+ oder so und gnstige masten dazu... vom schnitt wrd ich sagen in der groen gre freemove oder freestyle mit n bissl power damit s mim gleiten immer gut klappt und die halse bald kommt, in den kleinen gren kann man denk ich ruhig wave segel fahren vor allem zum ben sind die dann doch n bissl stabiler und vom gewicht machts ncih mehr so nen groen unterschied... ich machs zumindest so und spr ihn nich unbedingt... aber hab leider mit dem material nich so die ganz groe erfahrung deswegen verbessert mich ruhig, so far andi

----------


## Hangman

Na schon mal schn hier keinen Sturkopf zu haben sondern jemanden der was lernen will!
Das Freesex ist nen super brett hab bis jetzt eigentlich nur gutes und begeisterte Berichte drber gehrt. Gibt es eigentlich auch nicht oft im gebraucht Verkauf!
Material kannst du ebay eigentlich momentan total vergessen. Da gibt es so gut wie nix vernnftiges mehr (vor nem Jahr war da das Angebot noch 3fach so hoch wie jetzt). Schau dich einfach mal hier bei <private ads> um, da findest du bestimmt was und der Preis ist auch verhandelbar.
Ich knnte dir z.B. sehr gnstig nen 2 Jahre altes Komplet Rigg (6,3qm Segel; 430 Mast + 45cm Verlngerung; Gabel 165-215) sehr gnstig anbieten und nen Freestyle Board von nem Kumpel von 02 mit 112L und das beides zusammen wrde sich sogar noch in deinem angegeben Finanzen aufhalten. Ich selber bin das Segel mit 65KG von unterer 4Bf bis hin zu unteren 6Bf gefahren. Sprich das Teil deckt nen relativ groen Bereich ab. Hab auch alles mit dem Segel gelernt von Beach/Wasserstart ber Halse bis hin zur Airjibe und mit dem Board kannst du das auch alles super machen aber auch noch mal entspannt freeriden. Ich hatte dir ja sowieso ne Mail geschrieben wegen nach dem Abi-Surftrip machen kannst ja mal antworten ob du interesse hast oder nicht!

Hang loose

----------


## tmodell

hi 
hab den ganzen sommer bei egli auf fuerte gearbeitet und kann dir da sicherlich so einiges erzhlen was dich interessiert:
Also es gibt durchaus die mglichkeit halbtags zu arbeiten aber leider nicht fr geld sondern als praktikant der als gegenleistung das material und  eine bett nutzen darf! ach und du darfst das leckere essen im hotel gorriones essen!! (Mitarbeiterkantine) kotz wrg!!
 Naja besser als verhungern!!
Kannst auch vollzeit als beachassistent abrbeiten bekommst 600 mut aber den ganzen tag schuften und das die ganze woche!! nicht gut
Falls dui noch fragen hat meld dich!!

Thorsten

----------

